# Queen James Bible



## centerpin fan (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess it was inevitable:


_A recently released Bible translation based off of the King James Bible boasts of being the first ever "Gay Bible" in the world.

Titled the Queen James Bible, its publishers argued in a statement that it accurately translates certain verses pertaining to homosexuality, which have been misunderstood by religious conservatives._

http://www.christianpost.com/news/r...es-purports-to-be-first-ever-gay-bible-86627/


Note to mods:  this is not meant to be another "Bible version debate" thread.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2012)

I am in absolute shock that this "queen" Bible has been published.     

    .


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 23, 2012)

Wasn't it rumored that King James was gay?


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 23, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Wasn't it rumored that King James was gay?



yep


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 25, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Note to mods:  this is not meant to be another "Bible version debate" thread.



So, we're not to debate the merits of the "gay bible" v the non-gay versions?

Did anybody investigate which verses were re-translated, and the accuracy of the new perspective?  Just curious.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 25, 2012)

so did they "accurately translate" the rest of the Bible or just the verses that affected their life choices?


T


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 25, 2012)

Throwback said:


> so did they "accurately translate" the rest of the Bible or just the verses that affected their life choices?



Bingo.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 25, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> So, we're not to debate the merits of the "gay bible" v the non-gay versions?



I just meant that I didn't want this to be another "KJV vs. The World" thread.




JB0704 said:


> Did anybody investigate which verses were re-translated, and the accuracy of the new perspective?  Just curious.



I took a look at it on Amazon, but you can't really tell.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 25, 2012)

It's no different than how "accurately" all the others versions have been translated. Each says or can be translated to say and mean exactly what each individual wants or needs it to mean. King James put his spin on it so why not the Queen...


----------



## bullethead (Dec 25, 2012)

By the Way and sincerely, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 25, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I just meant that I didn't want this to be another "KJV vs. The World" thread.



Oh, I know.  I do believe a QJV v. KJV thread would be epic!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 25, 2012)

bullethead said:


> By the Way and sincerely, Merry Christmas to all.



Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------

